# stability of high quality amp using less than optimum impedence.



## AWC (Mar 31, 2008)

I have a six channel amplifier : Philips AV1001 and AV1002 - Marantzphilips.nl

Marantz AV95C and AV95M digital audio amplifier - Marantzphilips.nl

AC 23S Active Crossover (I have the older version without XLR in/outs


and I have just oodles of 4 ohm drivers. I also have a Rane 3 way active crossover and have intended a 3 way home active system using all peerless buy-out drivers in an AP enclosure.

Obviously the risks of using lower impedence drivers are something I am aware of on ageneral basis. I have google and a fairly decent knowldge of CAR electronics. I was wondering if one of you nice knowledgable electro-geniuses could take a look at the parts list and construction of this Philips (made by Marantz) 6 channel amplifier. 

I realize the THD will increase and perhaps a slight drop of S/N if I manage everyting with diligent care through the gains but I want to make sure I won't melt this damned thing by running 4 ohm drivers at around half gain to 3/4 gain of original max.

I am just seeking reassurance. Thanks.


----------

